# Amazing fire eel :p



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

2 foot fire eel amazing colour and very healthy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

is that your guy??? What a nice fish


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> is that your guy??? What a nice fish


No hes not mine, my friend posted this on monsterfishkeepers i wish it was mine though


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

What would happen if it got out of the fish tank? Perhaps a few missing fingers when feeding?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't think so. freshwater eels are not actually eels at all, just elongated fish. they are also picky eaters so i doubt fingers will be on the menu


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yea i saw someone on mfk got bitten by a sw eel its pretty brutal bite

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243883&highlight=eel+bite


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i don't think so. freshwater eels are not actually eels at all, just elongated fish. they are also picky eaters so i doubt fingers will be on the menu


There are TRUE fresh water eels (Anguillidae) and all eels are an order of fish! ^^

American Eel is one of them, lives entire life in fresh, only spawn in salt!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_eel


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

okay, well that is almost a truely fresh water eel although the fact that it can live in brackish or salt water as well and needs salt water to breed makes it not truely fresh water in my eyes. 
i realize all eels are an order of fish but they are biologically built differently which is what makes them eels. what most people refer to as spiney or freshwater eels are not part of the eel family, is what i meant. either way, you and i both know that. i was just pointing it out to others who would think they are related to, say, morays.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

That is a sweet Eel i was talking to a guy and he has 2 in a 30 gallon tank, i felt so bad for them and told him that they get to 3 feet but he said they will be fine once they become stunted. i almost freaked out but what can ya do right. Its nice to see a fish in an environment where it can flourish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tropicana said:


> That is a sweet Eel i was talking to a guy and he has 2 in a 30 gallon tank, i felt so bad for them and told him that they get to 3 feet but he said they will be fine once they become stunted. i almost freaked out but what can ya do right. Its nice to see a fish in an environment where it can flourish.


awee he said that... D: Thats so sad...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> That is a sweet Eel i was talking to a guy and he has 2 in a 30 gallon tank, i felt so bad for them and told him that they get to 3 feet but he said they will be fine once they become stunted. i almost freaked out but what can ya do right. Its nice to see a fish in an environment where it can flourish.


use a garbage bag..

when he goes out, put it over his head and beat him up

then break into his house and take the fire eel


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> use a garbage bag..
> 
> when he goes out, put it over his head and beat him up
> 
> then break into his house and take the fire eel


LOL can't argue with that logic


----------

